# Water systems



## coolrv (Feb 11, 2007)

I've only been an RV Commander for 1 year.  I'm wondering if there is something I can do to increase the water flow/pressure in the shower?  The pressure is fine for the faucets with little surge.  But, in the shower the flow is weak, especially when connected to city water.  Will an accumulator solve that problem?  Some other solution?
Thanks


----------



## hertig (Feb 12, 2007)

Re: Water systems

If the city water is the worst, then an accumulator (which works with the pump) would seem to be of limited value.  I'd get a water pressure guage and use it to compare the pressure at the shower with the input pressure.  Perhap your pressure limiter is failing low.  Or perhaps there is a kink or other blockage in the line to the shower.

I have a similar problem with the kitchen sink, but in my case it is almost certainly the water filter under the sink being clogged.  Probably I could make it 'go away' by taking off the panels, find out what filter it is, and clean/replace it.  I just haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 12, 2007)

Re: Water systems

Turn off the city water at the tap when you are ready to take a shower and use your pump and onboard fresh water.  Of course this takes quite of bit work to go out and disconnect the city water and turn it back on.   :approve:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Feb 12, 2007)

Re: Water systems

You did not say what RV you had but if you have house type filter, take it out of the system.  Use an in line filter that goes in the water hose.  It will give you more pressure.  

Not sure why, but it works.


----------



## utmtman (Feb 12, 2007)

Re: Water systems

I dont know about your RV but with mine I can run the city and the water from the tank at the same time if I kick on the pump.  Maybe try that and see if the combined would work better for you and still not use all your tank water.


----------



## coolrv (Feb 13, 2007)

RE: Water systems

Thanks all, I've got some things to try!


----------



## C Nash (Feb 13, 2007)

Re: Water systems

Most of the shower heads in rvs are water savers and have very little waterflow. You can change them out to a better flowing spray head if water usage and holding tank is no problem.


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 14, 2007)

Re: Water systems

Be careful if you use both your outside water and water pump at the same time.  You could have too much pressure and rupture a RV water pipe.  Thats why they make water pressure regulators.  Some RV parks supply city water at too high of pressure and you need to install a water pressure regulator at the tap.  Sometimes you are between a rock and a hard spot on what to do.  :clown:


----------



## Kirk (Feb 14, 2007)

Re: Water systems

There is no problem with running the water pump and the city water at the same time since the water pump shuts off by pressure it will never build pressure above about 45# where it shuts off. But it may also not helpa great deal. The shower head probably has a flow restricter in it that looks like a small disc with slots in it and that can be removed and will help a great deal. It can be found where the head connects to the hose that runs up to it. 

Assuming that you are also using a water pressure regulator, as all of us should, those that you find in the typical RV store have only a 1/4" fluid passage and when you run the shower that size restriction will not allow a large enough volume of water to give a good strong shower. If you go to one of the "whole house" style regulators, they have two passabes and each is about 5/8" and so will provide all of the water that you need. That type of pressure regulator is available from places like Camping World or on line from:
www.rvwaterfilterstore.com


----------



## coolrv (Feb 16, 2007)

Re: Water systems

Kirk, I do run a pressure regulator when on city water.  I'm not sure if you're recommending a new type regulator or just changing the flow restricter or both.  I wasn't aware that the shower would have a restricter.
Thanks


----------

